# خلي لسانك ينقط عسل عشان الكل يذكرك با الخير



## candy shop (14 أبريل 2010)

خلي لسانك ينقط عسل ياعسل!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 جملة حلوة وكثير نرتاح لها عن اشخاص معينين ياترى احنا من هذول الاشخاص ولا  !!!!!!
 ليه مانكونش كلنا من اصحاب اللسان الحلو وماتطلع منا كلمات تجرح او تعيب  الكلمة الحلوة هي مفتاح لدخول جميع القلوب.....حتى القاسية
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 والدين المعاملة الصفة هاذي لو كانت في كل شخص كان الدنيا بخير ....
 بلاش نجرح بلاش نعيب ....بلاش نتجبر ولاننتقد خلينا متواضعين بلاش نشوف  انفسنا على غيرنا الدنيا يوم لك ويوع عليك لاتعاملون الناس كانك اعلى منهم  بلاش النظرة الفوقية يمكن الشخص اللي بتنزلي قدره يكون افضل منك بألف  مرة......خلي كل كلامنا حلو ومراح نخسر شي......جربوها وشوفوا النتائج  .....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 طبعك كذا انتقادية!!!!طيب سؤال لك لو احد انتقدك ابتقبل ؟؟؟؟؟
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 كما تدين تدان ليش تكوني من ذوات الانتقاد القاسي والتجريح مافي حدا احسن  من حدا كلنا سواسية وشو الفايدة اذا كنتي متميزه ومبدعه واوسمه ولسانك  متكبر وجارح لا تجرحي خليكي انتي ولسانك مثل  العسل..............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


لسانك ينقط عسل؟؟؟؟ 








5:
 ودي واتمنا اكون منهم
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 كثيرا مانسمع هذه العباره تطلق على الأشخاص الذين يجيدون فن الكلام وحسن  الألفاظ...
 انهم محبوبون...نعم لأنهم لايأذون أحدا بألفاظ سيئه ولا يعرفون الذم  والتجريح...
 نصيحتهم مقبوله لإنها تقدم بابتسامه رائعه وكلمات محلاه بالعسل....
 وصدق قول الشاعر:
 يا اللي حديثك فيه ذوق ولباقه.......ياليتني قصه عشان تحكيها
 لسانك ينقط عسل من مذاقه.........تبرى جروح يمر  ريقك عليها
 وليصبح لسانك عسلا اتبع هذه المقوله ولن تندمي:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 لاتجرح الناس ولا ترقص على جروحهم...
 لا تزيد الجراح جراح 
 كن مثل الورده والبلسم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 يامن انعم الله عليه 


 بالصحه


 الجمال



 الحريه


 النجاح 


 المال


 بالسمع


 بالبصر


 باى نعمه


 فقدها غيرك


 تذكر


 ان الله هو اللى اعطاك النعم وصاحب الفضل 


 ان التضامن مع الناس شي رائع
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 جرح المشاعر بقصد او بدون قصد شي مؤلم مهين
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 لاترقص فوق جراح الاخرين.... 


 فالجرح يزيد ويزيد وهم لا يحتملون المزيد.... 


 قد تكون يوما مكانهم 


 فالايام تدور 


 والنعمه زواله 


 لا تجرح الاخرين 


 الجراح لا تحتمل المزيد

 كن كالـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 ورده.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 كا النســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــمه... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 كا البلســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 ياريت كلنا نستفيد 
 ياريت ونكون نحن ولسانا مثل  العسل
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










منقول​


----------



## +Coptic+ (14 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*[/QUOTE
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله
> ...


----------



## ريما 14 (31 مايو 2010)

اسمحيلي اختي احييكي باروع تحية

كامل التقدير ليكي اختي الحبيبة

وعليك السلام عزيزتي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

*روووووووووووعة يا امي بجد*
*ميرسي ليكي*
*يستحق التقييم*​


----------



## kalimooo (31 مايو 2010)

جميل  يا كاندي

كلمات بمنتهى الاحساس والذوق

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2010)

ياريت بجد يا كاندي

بجد تسلم ايدك

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> اسمحيلي اختي احييكي باروع تحية
> 
> كامل التقدير ليكي اختي الحبيبة
> 
> وعليك السلام عزيزتي



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا  معاكى​


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *روووووووووووعة يا امي بجد*
> *ميرسي ليكي*
> *يستحق التقييم*​



شكرااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك

ميرسى على التقييم 
​


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> جميل  يا كاندي
> 
> كلمات بمنتهى الاحساس والذوق
> 
> ...




شكراااااااااااا لتشجيعك كليمو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ياريت بجد يا كاندي
> 
> بجد تسلم ايدك
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## just member (27 يوليو 2010)

زى العسل يا كاندى 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (27 يوليو 2010)

"الفم العذب يُكَثِّر الاصدقاء، واللسان اللطيف يُكَثِّر المؤآنسات" (سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 6: 5)

"اَلْجَوَابُ اللَّيِّنُ يَصْرِفُ الْغَضَبَ، وَالْكَلاَمُ الْمُوجعُ يُهَيِّجُ السَّخَطَ" (سفر الأمثال 15: 1)

"شَفَتَا الصِّدِّيقِ تَهْدِيَانِ كَثِيرِينَ، أَمَّا الأَغْبِيَاءُ فَيَمُوتُونَ مِنْ نَقْصِ الْفَهْمِ" (سفر الأمثال 10: 21)
*
موضوع جميل وهادف جداا

شكرا أختى الغاليه

سلام ونعمه[*/color]​


----------



## روماني زكريا (27 يوليو 2010)

_روعه يا كاندي ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك ومجهوداتك الرائعه ​_


----------



## candy shop (28 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> زى العسل يا كاندى
> ربنا يباركك



ميرسى لزوقك يا جوجو

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (28 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> "الفم العذب يُكَثِّر الاصدقاء، واللسان اللطيف يُكَثِّر المؤآنسات" (سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 6: 5)
> 
> "اَلْجَوَابُ اللَّيِّنُ يَصْرِفُ الْغَضَبَ، وَالْكَلاَمُ الْمُوجعُ يُهَيِّجُ السَّخَطَ" (سفر الأمثال 15: 1)
> 
> ...





ميرسى لزوقك ولتشحيعك 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله يا نهيسى
​


----------



## candy shop (28 أكتوبر 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> _روعه يا كاندي ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك ومجهوداتك الرائعه ​_



ميرسى لزوقك يا رومانى 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## christianbible5 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

> لسانك ينقط عسل من مذاقه.........تبرى جروح يمر ريقك عليها


موضوع رائع شكرا لك...

لكن احيانا الكلمات الحلوة تسبب مشاكل...

ميرسي الك...


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> موضوع رائع شكرا لك...
> 
> لكن احيانا الكلمات الحلوة تسبب مشاكل...
> 
> ميرسي الك...


شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (15 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع متميز كالعادة
مرسي ليكي امي الغالية
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## انريكي (15 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع جدا جدا جميل

شكرا يا امي الغالية

الرب يباركك


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع متميز كالعادة
> مرسي ليكي امي الغالية
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2011)

انريكي قال:


> موضوع جدا جدا جميل
> 
> شكرا يا امي الغالية
> 
> الرب يباركك




ميرسى اوى لزوقك 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## نصر 29 (24 يناير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> والدين المعاملة
> ​





موضوع رائع اطلب التثبيت   

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2011)

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## candy shop (28 سبتمبر 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> موضوع رائع اطلب التثبيت



شكراااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (28 سبتمبر 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع فى منتهى الجمال
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يعوضك​



شكراااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك كوكو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*نستطيع القول كلماتك فعلا عسل ولا ننسى كلمات ربنا يسوع المسيح (كيف يمكنكم ان تقولوا كلاما صالحا وانتم اشرار ؟لان من فيض القلب ينطق اللسان,الانسان الصالح من كنزه الصالح يخرج ماهو صالح والانسان الشريرمن كنزه الشرير يخرج ماهو شرير *
*)مت34:12*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*جميييييييييييييييييييييل جدا​​*


----------



## انديا (4 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع عسل زيك بالظبط


----------



## candy shop (3 يناير 2012)

منتهى ابشارة قال:


> *نستطيع القول كلماتك فعلا عسل ولا ننسى كلمات ربنا يسوع المسيح (كيف يمكنكم ان تقولوا كلاما صالحا وانتم اشرار ؟لان من فيض القلب ينطق اللسان,الانسان الصالح من كنزه الصالح يخرج ماهو صالح والانسان الشريرمن كنزه الشرير يخرج ماهو شرير *
> *)مت34:12*


شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (3 يناير 2012)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>جميييييييييييييييييييييل جدا​​</b>



شكراااااا ليكى يا قمر 

ربنا يخليكى
​


----------



## candy shop (3 يناير 2012)

انديا قال:


> موضوع عسل زيك بالظبط



ميرسى جدا لزوقك

ربنا يباركك
​


----------

